# where did this guy come from



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I was walking the beach yesterday morning and I saw an unusual site for december so I took some pics


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Damn,

Wish You Had Some Bait And A Rod For Some Nice Pics Huh??


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

you have no idea how much I wish I had an ultra light and a lot of line, unfortunatly all I had was the camera


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Never Tried A Camera For Bait Maybe You Could Have Thrown The Camera At It. At Least You Could Still Fish:d .

I Hope You Go Back To That Spot Though. It Looks Like It Has Potential. Something That Big Was After Bait I Would Suppose.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I have not seen bait in the surf in weeks, I am not sure what he was doing there, the water is way to cold for him to be that close, may be he was looking for a surfer or something, I hear they are mighty tasty this time of year, well the female ones are anyway


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Where is that? I see the marker in the first pic but do not reconize it.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

beside the big lit up purple hotel in Surfside, or Garen City, straight down Vista Rd. and out on the beach


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool pics. I saw one down here at St Simons a few weeks ago close in like that. It wasn't as long as that one but close. It was in such shallow water, I dont know how it was swimming. There was no baitfish in close at the time either. it was about an hour or so after low tide.

Maybe when it finally cools off, they like to come in close. 

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Why Are You Standing There Taking Pictures? Dive On That Thing And Rassle It To Shore!


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I think its one of the resident sharks that live around the garden city pier that feed on the bottom fish caught by poor helpless tourons. Anyone who has fished that pier know what im talking about.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

you are probably right, there is a set of 4 and 5 footers at every pier I think. maybe we should start using the tourons for bait, maybe that is what he was looking for


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I about got arrested on the garden city pier for fishing for the "resident" sharks. Course i only had a spinnin reel with about 225 yards of 20lb test on it and i was 14 years old so i wasnt to serious about it.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah I was down there back in Septemeber right in Surfside where our condo is and it was the first time I'd ever seen one that close. It was swimming with its whole back outta the water. It was infront of the closest breaker. It was nutts. The next morning I was out there throwing bait right in the same place. If I hooked up and DNR or someone else important would have said something I would have acted like I didn't know what I was doing. I was gonna tell them that they were my father's rods and I just borrowed them or something. Would have been hard to pull that one off granted I had 150 lb steel leader


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

I was just Drum fishin' and this darn shark just snatched up my bait!

Thats my story..and I'm stickin' to it....


hooper


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

well occifer, 

I am not as think as you drunk I am, I wus jus fis'n and the damn line staaarrrtttededd rruunniinnnggg, oops........spilt my beer!



the best story to tell DNR, besides

hey, wait a minute, didn't I used to date your daughter, yeah i did, a real freak in the bedroom!



or


here officer hold my beer, this is a big one


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

We had the big Striper tourney last weekend in Hatteras, NC and around a 10' or so Thresher was spoted in the surf making something all bloody and getting ate and more then a few guys got bit off or almost spooled a few times fishing from the surf so nothing is out of the question.

Or had the rod to the Officer and tell him when he gets him in close you will tail rope him, cause thats got to be the biggest Cobia ya ever fished for  what do ya mean SHARK


----------

